# hand carders



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, so I am new to spinning. I have a loom and can do basic knitting, but thats it. I have a couple fleeces, and went looking for some carders. WOW 65 bucks! are you kidding? Is this a typical price? which ones should I get?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I heartily recommend that you try out several brands and find the ones that work best for you. We are all so different that it's hard to say which ones will work best for you. I tried some at a store with suzanne and she liked one brand better - but when I tried the others - I liked them better. Then, I tried Marchwind's cards and liked them even better. BUT...at the fiber fest, I found another set that I Liked even better. I think $65 is about right - some will be more expensive. I haven't found any that were less than that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Try to get a set of hand carders with the highest TPI (tips per inch) that you can.

The greater the TPI, the more versatile they are. 72 tpi is a good 'over-all' carder, but you'll be able to card finer wools/alpaca/angora with a set of 112 tpi.

$65 is a good price.

I bought my first set in '98 for $60.

eta:

What you might want to do, if cost is a factor, is to get 2 dog slicker brushes. Almost the same (not quite) but almost.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I guess cost isn't a huge deal, but I would only be able to have one set for a while. I just didn't realize they were so much. I won't have the opportunity to try any out. There is no place in this area that I know of that sells them. I would have to order them online. I went to Jo-anns, and they acted like I was speaking a foreign language, then this older lady came around the corner and said no place here has anything in that category, and to look online.

Every time I go in the basement and look at that basket full of fresh washed wool, well, it's driving me crazy. It needs brushed out. I dont even have a wheel, but it's still driving me nuts to look at it and not be able to do anything.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Carding wool with dog rakes and slicker brushes.

I have used dog slicker brushes as hand cards to process wool and it
can be done, if you are patient. Carding is a great excuse for sitting
in front of the TV or watching DVDs.

I would sit down with a paper grocery sack of washed wool on one side
and empty paper grocery sack on the other side. Make little mini batts
with the slickers and put those in the empty bag. Be sure to have 3 or
4 empty bags on hand because the fluffy mini batts will take up much
more room than the washed wool.

If you are really in need of obsessive compulsive activity, use dog
rakes to pick the wool first, then use the slickers to make mini batts.

You can use a c-clamp to attach one rake or slicker to a table, to
reduce the wear/tear on your hands.

Do not do this activity on the good sofa or wearing good pants.
Put down a cloth if you do it over the carpet. Much dust and
Vegetation Matter (VM) will fall out of your wool no matter how
well you washed it.

It was this activity that allowed me to whole heartedly give my lovely
wife Tracy permission to shop for a drum carder when she asked. We now
have a Strauch Petite.

But I still plan to use my rakes and slickers just to keep my hand in.
At least I have been using rakes to pick the wool before putting
through the carder.

Dog rakes can cost less than $10 each. Slickers cost around $10 to
$15 each, compared to $50 to $100 and more for a pair of regular
wool cards and/or combs.

Have a fiber day!
Franco Rios
from rabbitgeek files July 10 2008


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Dog slicker brushes work well, just a bit slower. You can also use a comb. There are several youtube videos that explain how to use a flicker, or dog brushes or combs to process wool inexpensively. 
You may not even want carders, depending on what or how you are spinning. I think carders are actually more difficult to use and the result is less desirable. Small hand combs are a better choice and will sell well if you decide you don't want them. My valkeyrie hand combs fit my small hands well and I really like using them. They were 75$


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I have used dog slicker brushes for a long time, since I have no local source or spinning supplies and I want to feel expensive equipment before I buy. Jeffers Pet has large slickers, coarse or fine, last time I checked, for $4 a piece.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, that sounds like a good idea. I have to order something from jeffers anyway. I will try them out. are the tines going to be stiff enough? The ones on a cat slicker we have are very flimsy.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Awhile back there was a site where one could buy some, on here. Someone posted the site and I even mentioned how great the price was for cards. I'll try to find it.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl, if you want stiffer tines, order the coarse brushes. I have both coarse and fine and they've held up well.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I ordered some from valley vet supply. they were 4$. I combined them with my copasure order for my goats and got free shipping.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use a dog rake to open the tips of my fleece before I wash it. This gets out most of the dirt. After washing, I use viking combs. I have a pair of carders but found it hurts my wrists to use them. I much prefer the combs.


----------

